# Plum tree



## BBQBenny (Apr 7, 2020)

Hey guys, I have a plum tree in my yard that needs to be pruned back and some of the branches cut. I have a few questions. 

Note: I use a WSM, so I use wood chunks, not logs.

1. Can I use wood from the branches?  Seems like I've read that folks say the only good wood for smoking is from the trunk. I'm not cutting down the whole tree. 
2. If the wood from the branches is fine to use, how long should it season? Fruit woods don't season as long, correct? 

Thanks, guys! Look forward to hearing your expertise!


----------



## poacherjoe (Apr 7, 2020)

I use branches all the time you should be fine. Just let them dry first. When I am running low I know where the trees are ,Why pay for them when you can get em free? I never timed how long but I would let them dry all summer at least.


----------



## thirdeye (Apr 7, 2020)

The easiest test us using your nose.  Let the wood dry for a couple of months, then when you are at the end of a cook and whatever flavor wood you were using is about gone, take your food off and add some of the plum to the coals.  Then, let the smoke settle down and take a sniff at your top vent. If the smoke is bitter you will know right away.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 7, 2020)

wood is wood relative to branch or trunk. Just season it and use away. Plum should be nice like any fruitwood


----------



## kmmamm (Apr 7, 2020)

Wood is the the same regardless of whether it is trunk or branch.  Just be sure it is fully cured, otherwise it will impart biter overtones.


----------



## BBQBenny (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks guys. I'll trim her back and cut into little puck size disks for me WSM. Give it 3 months or so to dry out. Come August, we'll be smoking some plum good BBQ.


----------



## phatbac (Apr 11, 2020)

then info given is spot on and i will add a friend a few years ago cut up a plum tree for me and i used it on ribs and CSR's and made a wonderful sweet flavor on that pork!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac(Aaron)


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 11, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Plum should be nice like any fruitwood


Ditto on that!


----------

